# Anyone ever used Outboard Online Shop?



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Found this site thru a google search. www.outboardonlineshop.com/ They sell outboards at a very low price. These are left over 2019 motors... They require you to pay thru PayPal, which makes me nervous. Can you still dispute a CC payment if its thru paypal? 
Any advice is appreciated....


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd be cautious. I found several of these sites selling outboards at lower than normal prices when we were buying ours, and none of them were legit. 

What makes me suspect this one is that it is very close in name to onlineoutboards.com, which is a legit site run by Cumberland Watersports (we bought our outboard from this site).

Mark


----------



## garymalmgren (Jan 26, 2021)

I am 99% sure that this is an international scam that has been bouncing around for a few years.



SCAM ALERT!!! 30% discount on a new Yamaha 9.9 for a Noelex 25? - Trailer Sailer Place



Gary


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah, the prices seemed a little too good to be true.... I will probably hit up a local dealer and put my stimulus check to immediate use......


----------



## bshock (Dec 11, 2012)

Back when I had my Catalina 25, I purchased a Extra Long Shaft Tohastu 9.9 hp outboard from these folks, at least I'm pretty sure it was these folks. It was around 15 years ago. The transaction went very well, shipping went well, and the engine itself performed flawlessly for years until I sold the boat. At the time, Online Outboards was very highly regarded on the Catalina 25/250 National Association forum, which is why I went with that option. You might google that users forum and inquire there. It was a very active forum with some very helpful users when I was active on the forum. Best of luck with your decision.

Oh wait, maybe not. I think these may be the folks I used, per the recommendation on the C25/250 forum. Outboard Motors - Boat Motors For Sale


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

bshock said:


> Oh wait, maybe not. I think these may be the folks I used, per the recommendation on the C25/250 forum. Outboard Motors - Boat Motors For Sale


Yes, this is the site I mentioned earlier that is a great place to purchase from. They are actually Cumberland Watersports in Tennesse, and sell a lot of outboards. The OP's link is very similar to the same name, which puts up warning flags.

Mark


----------



## ds34mail (Jul 6, 2017)

If at all - checkout through paypal - they will handle and take the heat and refund if the product is not received or a different product is sent.
Shop says it is basedin Japan and ships via sea freight - so customs could be a problem too. So you could be waiting looong till you finally dispute via Paypal.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I actually bought an outboard about twenty years ago from Sailnet, back when they sold stuff here


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm told outboard inventories are strained (must be a hangover from Covid outdoor activity demand). Setting a good price and actually having one in stock to sell turns out to be very different things. I was looking for an outboard recently and some suggested mid-summer lead times. Paying a few hundred more to someone who has is now is worth it.


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

bshock said:


> Oh wait, maybe not. I think these may be the folks I used, per the recommendation on the C25/250 forum. Outboard Motors - Boat Motors For Sale


I actually found the same motor at a somewhat local shop for about $100 less... I have to drive 2 hrs each way, but it beats the shipping costs. Thanks for all the advice...


----------



## DMGSeabee (Jul 20, 2021)

RichF28 said:


> Found this site thru a google search. www.outboardonlineshop.com/ They sell outboards at a very low price. These are left over 2019 motors... They require you to pay thru PayPal, which makes me nervous. Can you still dispute a CC payment if its thru paypal?
> Any advice is appreciated....


THIS IS A SCAM. The give-away is the ways to pay include direct wire (NEVER DO THIS) and also PAYPAL. I hate to say it because paypal is definitely legit, however somehow these foreign hacks have found a way to send a fraudulent delivery confirmations to paypal - so when you challenge that the item was never delivered and paypal investigates they side with the seller. This exact thing happened to me, but thankfully for much less money.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I had great success ordering direct from Defender my last 3.5hp merc.


----------

